# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Կարեն Ասրյանը

## Yevuk

2008թ. հունիսի 9-ին մահացել է 28-ամյա հայ գրոսմայստեր Կարեն Ասրյանը: Նա Հայաստանի եռակի չեմպիոն էր, Թուրինում Օլիմպիադայի հաղթող......

----------


## Ֆելո

> 2008թ. հունիսի 9-ին մահացել է 28-ամյա հայ գրոսմայստեր Կարեն Ասրյանը: Նա Հայաստանի եռակի չեմպիոն էր, Թուրինում Օլիմպիադայի հաղթող......


ինչիցա մահացել??? :Shok:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հանկարծամահ է եղել. ինսուլտ:

----------


## Yevuk

Մեքենայի մեջ քշելուցա եղել ու ինֆառկտա խփել...... :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Հանկարծամահ է եղել. ինսուլտ:


 :Sad:  էս ինչ վատ բաներ են եղել  :Sad:  



> ......... անիծյալ աշխարհից, ուր մահը գալիս է, ծերունու դուռը թակում, սակայն վերցնում երիտասարդին …

----------


## Kuk

Ցավալի է… :Sad:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ափսոս: Ընդամենը 28 տարեկան...
Ի միջայլոց, երեկ Երեւանում մեկնարկած շախմատային ԳԵՐմրցաշարի ժամանակ, բոլորը արագ-արագ ոչ ոքի են ավարտել հանդիպումներն ու գնացել:

----------


## Egern.net

շատ տխուր է ...  :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

:Sad: 
Ինչ վատ բան է եղել:
Էսքան ջահել

----------


## Belle

_   ատում եմ մահը... 
երբ այն գալիս է անժամանակ... _ 

_Հ. Գ.. էդ տարիքում ինսուլտ կամ ինֆարկտ հազվադեպա լինում _

----------


## Երվանդ

Ցավակցում եմ Կարենի հարազատներին, շատ տաղանդավոր շախմատիստ էր ու կարգին մարդ, իրա հետ հարցազրույց էր մի անգամ չեմ հիշում որ ալիքով, նենց համեստ ու կարգին մարդ էր, ափսոս :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ցավակցում եմ…  :Sad:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Շատ էի ազդվել այս լուրից...
ցավում եմ ու ցավակցում...  :Cray:

----------


## Kuk

> Ի միջայլոց, երեկ Երեւանում մեկնարկած շախմատային ԳԵՐմրցաշարի ժամանակ, բոլորը արագ-արագ ոչ ոքի են ավարտել հանդիպումներն ու գնացել:


Տենց դեպքերում միշտ ե՞ն այդպես վարվում:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ցավակցում եմ

----------


## Yevuk

> Ափսոս: Ընդամենը 28 տարեկան...
> Ի միջայլոց, երեկ Երեւանում մեկնարկած շախմատային ԳԵՐմրցաշարի ժամանակ, բոլորը արագ-արագ ոչ ոքի են ավարտել հանդիպումներն ու գնացել:


Իմիջիայլոց, ոչ միայն ոչ-ոքի են խաղացել, այլև բոլոր խաղերը 2 օրով հետաձգվել են... :Sad:

----------


## John

էհ, ցավալի կուրուստ ամբողջ հայ ազգի համար… Կարենի հիշատակը միշտ վառ կմնա մեր սրտերում… նրա նման համեստ, բարի, խելոք ու միաժամանակ ՄԵԾ մարդն արժանի չէր նման բախտի… բայց էս դառը կյանքում ամեն ինչ պատահում է ոչ մեր կամքով ու շատ հաճախ ոչ ճիշտ ժամանակին…
Հ.Գ.
մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, որ 120 տարի հետո աշխարհում ապրող 7 միլիարդ մարդկանցից ոչ ոք ողջ չի լինի ու լացս գալիս ա… 120 տարին ի՞նչ է՝ ՄԵԿ ՎԱՅՐԿՅԱՆ

----------

